# Anyone hunting with a PFS?



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Just curious if anyone is hunting with a PFS style/size slingshot?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have before but not any of my go to hunting slingshot all I had at the time.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

All I really use anymore I go through phases. Right now it's all pfs, point and zap


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sometimes going if it a bit now though.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I do.. Standard PFS size with straight cut 3/4 flats usually. I don't hunt very often but I've been successful when I have gone.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

This is the one I have been using as of late.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one fantastic looking shooter period. It's been quite awhile back that I posted a question, what did you do before slingshots as far as crafting. I'm so envious of all the talent in this Forum.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, with my stag antler PFS made by MagicTorch. Love it. Instinctive shooting is quite fun. I can shoot red squirrels all year long here.


----------

